# La Mer



## L.Abrams (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anybody tried the La Mer cleaning gel? I recently tried some samples of the cleansing gel and toner and liked them, but the full sizes are kind of an investment so I'd like to hear some real reactions.


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 12, 2019)

Have you seen YouTube reviews ? I saw one that shows the gels in general sense dont clean the skin and leave build up in the eye lashes etc 
I personally use a natural olive oil soap on my face and light scrub when I remove make up. It's not such a hefty investment and it's as natural as you can get


----------

